# Head Trip Helmets



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

matt, I got my water weapon in the mail today. It's perfect.. This is a really great product with obvious attention to detail. I've already put the Georgia "G" on it. Matt

ps do you have that contact info for the 4-runner chip upgrade?


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

try this link. http://www.venom-performance.com/

glad you like the helmet...yeah, every one is hand made and they really do try to make the best product out there. enjoy.

matt


----------



## LWP (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm seriously considering one. Just can't decide between the "Weapon" and the "Polo". I'll probably go with the Weapon just because it looks like a more "all around" design but the Polo has the visor like my old Orosi Scooby had... and that was nice on those bright summer days.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

the weapon also has a visor similar to the old scooby, or you can get it without one so you can wear a baseball hat underneath on sunny days. another option, if you want a visor, is the daffy. it has a baseball style visor and is extended a little further in the back. where do you live? if you are up in the mountains, i have demos of every style you can check out, or i can direct you to a dealer near your location.

matt
[email protected]


----------



## LWP (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in Ontario, Canada. From your description, the Weapon will probably be perfect. The visor on the Daffy looks like a little more than I had in mind. Thanks for the info.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

no dealers in canada at the moment, but you can order direct from the factory. 800.300.9813 or [email protected]

you may also be able to order off the web from some of the colorado kayak shops (mountain miser, alpine kayak, cks, backdoor sports to name a few)

enjoy your new lid.

matt


----------

